# My little buddy is gone



## cdj1975 (Feb 28, 2012)

My grey tuxedo cat Alex passed away yesterday. He had been with me for almost 13 and a half years.

He adopted me when he was around 3 months old. He was an energetic little guy who I would joke had a dog in his bloodline somewhere for how loyal he was and that he would bring toys to me for me to play with him with. He grew into a good sized handsome fellow of a cat. He always met me at the door when i got home and slept at the corner of my bed. He took the "love" of my then 1 year old very well. 

He was there for me through a divorce. Some lonely times, a second wife and even tolerated a set of twins fairly well for his older age. 

in the last year he was found to have thyroid issues, and then one day he lost energy, he had a hard time breathing, we thought it was a cold, but it turned out it was either a mass in his lungs or fluid. Well if it was a mass there was nothing that could be done, so we treated him for fluid. He went down hill fast and died a little over 24 hours after the treatment. My guess is that it was a mass then.

I miss him dearly but was with him to the end. Some call them stupid animals but they sure know how to work their way into your heart.

Our 4 year old calico Snickers seems to be a little lost with out him too. I may need to find her a new friend, but not too soon.


----------



## Gigi009 (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss! I hope you find comfort in the happy memories and knowing that he is resting peacefully. 13 years I'm sure wasn't enough, he sounds like he was such a loving and warm kitth. I hope that having the company of your other kitty help you a bit through this tough time, Keep him close as I'm sure he's missing his buddy. 

Kitties have their own unique place in this world, they really have a way of making lasting and loving impressions on us. They always seem to adopt us and make us love them, the best feeling is when they show love back. 

Sending you warm thoughts.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh I'm so sorry for the loss of Alex. Only people who haven't had cats in their life call them stupid.
He had a lovely life with you and while he left a hole in your heart he also left you with lovely memories. Run free at The bridge Alex.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss. I know too well the pain of losing a beloved pet. Alex would want you to remember the good times and I hope you can do that. Take care of yourself and Snickers.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Ah, been there, it really does hurt. Both the people and the animals left behind. That has to be one of the saddest thing to watch, your Snickers looking for Alex. Much sympathy. There will be another friend for Snickers when the time is right.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. I had to euthanize my Geets in August. It just hurts so much. There is no such thing as a stupid animal, only stupid people. Give Snickers extra attention. Run free with Geets

Kathy


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

My thoughts are with you. I know how devastating this is. We have lost 3 of our cats. One of them was with me during my "single days" and saw me through some difficult times, so my partner had to be there during her final hours. I just couldn't stay. I was a mess. 

Now we always have 2 cats, no matter what, so when we find that an older cat is declining we adopt a kitten, knowing that it will always keep the other cat company and lessen the blow for us as well.

We recently put Sasha to sleep so we adopted Toby, an 8 month-old from a shelter. He keeps Milo, who is 11 years-old, active. Milo is our "heart" (in my avatar), but we see him slowing down as well. When the time comes, we will look for another kitten. We've just found this the best way of moving past the grief.


----------



## hrlw817 (Oct 4, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my Abby on December 10th. I had her for 12 years and I got her when she was a few months old. It's still really hard to realize she has been gone this long already. There are still nights I want to cry because I miss her. It is really amazing how the become a major part of your life though. It's heartbreaking when they pass on. Just know that he is no longer in pain or suffering and is running pain free at the Bridge. Sending warm thoughts to you and your family.


----------



## cdj1975 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you for your kind words. still hurts and i will always miss him


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Cdj,
I'm so sorry for your loss of Alex:'(
It never gets easier, each one leaves an indelible paw print on our hearts♡♡♡♡
Alex is running Free at The Bridge now, healthy,, and happy...
The pain will lessen with time, and the best way to honor him, is to pass on that love to another deserving little one.
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

So sorry, c.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

cdj1975 said:


> He was an energetic little guy who I would joke had a dog in his bloodline somewhere for how loyal he was and that he would bring toys to me for me to play with him with.


We call these "puppy cats" at the shelter! I'm sorry to hear of your loss.

View attachment 101194


----------



## meggie (Mar 13, 2014)

So sorry for you and Snickers.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I can well understand your loss....lost my heart kitty, Alkee (white one in my avatar) in Oct. I still miss her, even though I got a new kitty the end of Oct. that is a sweetheart.....she will always be in my heart, and I'm sure Alex will be in yours. Some day you will see him again in the spiritual world.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Very sorry for you - not sorry for Snickers - your darling is fit and well and waiting to see you again.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Cdj,
Just a quick check in...How are you and little Snickers doing??
I hope she doesn't mourn, and go off her food...this would be the time for some extra play, and special yummies...
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## cdj1975 (Feb 28, 2012)

Snickers is doing well, she is eating and getting lots of extra lap time. she still kind of looks for Alex but is enjoying the extra attention


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry cdj. What a gorgeous cat he was, with the adorable little bit of white on his front paw! Margaux had been with me for 13 years when she passed away in Dec. 2015. In some ways, it's such a long time, but in others, not nearly long enough. Sending hugs to you and head scratches to the cute little Snickers.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

So sorry I got the names crossed - but my sympathy stays the same.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

